# Found this odd connection



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with a U turn bend. But that bracket and box is crooked and the bracket also looks like it has a loose tappit on the bottom. Pretty poor workmanship. Maybe they are planning on coming back to put a connector on that smurftube.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The box may be crooked because the screws on the 4sq box. have been loosned to remove the mud ring .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The fact that the ENT is run so obnoxiously long inside that box make me think they did that as a "flag" for that tube to get a connector installed. Probably end of the day or end of the week when it was done, and they ran out of connectors. The guy just stuffed it in there long to get 90% of the job done, and they'll come back when they have some connectors handy and slap one on.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The box may be crooked because the screws on the 4sq box. have been loosned to remove the mud ring .


True, I know what you're saying, BUT take a look at how the bracket is crooked. Look along the groove where it is a guide to butt it up to the edge of the stud and you'll notice that it's crooked as hell.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

This was done a week ago, and i had to push 6 wires through that U turn the u turn wouldn't have been a problem if it wasn't so tight.


----------

